# hand held manual vacuum pump (to be tested)



## necromancer (May 26, 2014)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111214053915&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:CA:3160

going to try this as a vacuum pump with my 1000 ml vacuum flask 8) 

better then using a turn off valve & syringe i'd think


----------



## Smack (May 26, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vacuum-Hand-Pump-Kit-for-bleeding-brakes-etc-/301192880656?pt=US_Hand_Tools&hash=item46207ea210


----------



## necromancer (May 26, 2014)

was looking at those, these too 
http://www.amazon.ca/Grip-Hand-Vacuum-Cupping-Suction/dp/B00FXIEX7A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1401162817&sr=8-2&keywords=Vacuum+Hand+Pump


----------



## etack (May 27, 2014)

What you need is a O2 concentrator. In the bottom is a vacuum pump. They work great I have sold them here. I have some if you(or anyone) are interested. 

Eric


----------



## rickbb (May 27, 2014)

I have a ton of these air pumps that can be easily converted to a vacuum pump if anyone wants one.

I use one on my flask and it works great. Just insert a hose barb fitting into the inlet and connect to your flask.

<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/user/rickbb/media/IMG_20140527_111017_094.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/rickbb/IMG_20140527_111017_094.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20140527_111017_094.jpg"/></a>

edit, that link didn't post quite right. I'll have to try and figure that out.

edit, try again.

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c7/rickbb/IMG_20140527_111017_094.jpg


----------



## necromancer (May 27, 2014)

for me its all about price, i do my best to not spend anything if i can help it, i pull as much as i can out of my escrap.




i am going to try these but they may be a little small & i have to dig them out


----------



## dannlee (May 27, 2014)

Using a hand operated pump you got to have planned to have 99.5% perfect seals and then use lab grease on all fittings. A brief pulse of negative pressure at the filter helps but not by much!

Nothing I have was store-bought, all cobbled together, I went through four or five rubber stoppers to get one drilled correctly to accept the buchner funnel, and even at that since the funnel spout is tapered and the bore straight it still kicks to one side and wants more to leak than not. And trying to DIY that with the silicone acid-resistant ones would be silly expensive.

I guess what I am saying is have your ducks in a row before advancing to live chemical processes - 20 minutes of rapidly squeezing the grips of that hand vacuum pump will make a believer of you.


----------

